# How to lose belly fat!!!



## Malt (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey friends!!!
1. Figure out your body type – There are three general forms of body types we all possess.
2. Exercise for weight loss.
3. Add resistance training.
4. Reduce your calorie consumption.
5. Switch out refined grains for whole grains.
6. Eat the better fats.


----------



## Lowell (Feb 13, 2013)

These are the good tips for burning the belly fat. 
Exercising and dieting are the equally important to burn the belly fat and lose the excess body weight. 
Water diet in form of green tea, grapefruit juices, lemon water, green vegetables soups help a lot to lose the belly fat.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 13, 2013)

Lowell said:


> These are the good tips for burning the belly fat.
> Exercising and dieting are the equally important to burn the belly fat and lose the excess body weight.
> Water diet in form of green tea, grapefruit juices, lemon water, green vegetables soups help a lot to lose the belly fat.



Just be advised tht grapefruit juice will affect most orals


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 14, 2013)

Lukifer I think we got a spammer aboard this ship. Lol..


----------

